# Krieg in Jemen und die Welt sieht  weg



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2018)

Hallo!


Über den Krieg in Jemen wird nur selten in den Medien berichtet. Und ich habe den Eindruck als wenn die Welt dabei wegsieht.
Genau gesagt ist es ein Stellvertreter Krieg. Auf der einen Seite stehen die von Saudi Arabien unterstützten Hadi Loyalisten und auf der anderen Seite Huthi Rebellen welche vermutlich vom Iran unterstützt werden.
Al Quaida Ableger mischen da scheinbar auch noch mit.
Es ist die größte humane Katastrophe und Hungersnot der Gegenwart. Viele Kinder verhungern und sind krank. Hilfsorganisationen können kaum helfen weil es zu gefährlich für sie ist.
Jetzt erst hat die Bundesregierung den Stopp von Waffenexporten nach Saudi Arabien verhängt. Nachdem ein saudiarabischer Journalist tot in einer Botschaft in der Türkei gefunden wurde.
Ein Ende und ein schnelle Lösung für den Konflikt ist nicht in Sicht.


----------



## RtZk (22. Oktober 2018)

Sagen wir mal so, liefern wir nicht die Waffen nach Saudi Arabien tun es die Amerikaner und da habe ich es lieber, dass die deutsche Wirtschaft unterstützt wird statt der Amerikanischen. 
Der Grund warum wir mittlerweile so viele lange andauernden (Bürger-)Kriege haben, ist, dass sich Regionalmächte oder Weltmächte in die Politik von anderen Ländern einmischen, aber nie konsequent eingreifen. 
Würde Saudi-Arabien seine Armee mobilisieren und ohne große Rücksicht auf Verluste in den Jemen einmarschieren wäre der Krieg in kurzer Zeit vorüber und dies würde wesentlich weniger Menschenleben kosten, selbiges gilt für Syrien, da eben mit Russen oder den USA, die Türken haben ja schon ihre Unfähigkeit in Syrien unter Beweis gestellt.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Würde Saudi-Arabien seine Armee mobilisieren und ohne große Rücksicht auf Verluste in den Jemen einmarschieren wäre der Krieg in kurzer Zeit vorüber und dies würde wesentlich weniger Menschenleben kosten



Und was dann?
Hat man ja super im Irak gesehen, was passiert, wenn eine Armee in ein Land einmarschiert und alles platt macht.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Würde Saudi-Arabien seine Armee mobilisieren und *ohne große Rücksicht auf Verluste* in den Jemen einmarschieren wäre der Krieg in kurzer Zeit vorüber und dies würde *wesentlich weniger Menschenleben kosten*, selbiges gilt für Syrien, da eben mit Russen oder den USA, die Türken haben ja schon ihre Unfähigkeit in Syrien unter Beweis gestellt.


Finde den Fehler.

Der Irak und Afghanistan sind übrigens sehr gute Beispiele was passiert, wenn eben genau das macht, was dein strategisches Genie hier vorschlägt.


----------



## RtZk (22. Oktober 2018)

Was dann? Die alte Regierung erhält ihre Macht zurück und unterdrückt jegliche aufständlerische Aktionen. 
Was ist denn mit dem Irak? Soweit mir bekannt hält die Regierung bis auf kleine Teile des Landes alles unter Kontrolle.
Die Irak Invasion war deutlich besser als das was in Lybien geschehen ist und in Syrien aktuell geschieht, entweder man macht es richtig und gar nicht und zu richtig gehören eben Bodentruppen.
Ich sage nicht, dass ich es gut finde, wenn jemand in andere Länder einmaschiert, doch was in Lybien und in Syrien abgezogen wird macht es nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was dann? Die alte Regierung erhält ihre Macht zurück und unterdrückt jegliche aufständlerische Aktionen.



Ach so. Also weitermachen wie bisher, nur dass man die Kritiker und die Opposition getötet hat.
Nach 10 Jahren gibt es dann wieder Leute, die kritisieren -- also dann wieder das gleiche machen?


----------



## RtZk (22. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Also weitermachen wie bisher, nur dass man die Kritiker und die Opposition getötet hat.
> Nach 10 Jahren gibt es dann wieder Leute, die kritisieren -- also dann wieder das gleiche machen?



Zu glauben man könnte die westliche Mentalität in allen Regionen der Erde einfach so verbreiten ist Irrsinn und funktioniert nicht. 
Sie sind schlicht nicht bereit für eine Demokratie, in der ersten Wahl wird bereits der nächste Diktatur gewählt und daran hat jeder Wähler selbst schuld, denn Extremisten sind nicht gerade schwierig zu erkennen.
Selbst, wenn jegliche Waffenlieferungen einstellt und umfassende Handelsembargos gegen all solche Staaten und diejenigen die sich an Konflikten beteiligen verhängt werden würden, sie würden sich am Ende trotzdem töten, ob mit AK-47 oder Machete.


----------



## JePe (22. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die alte Regierung erhält ihre Macht zurück und unterdrückt jegliche aufständlerische Aktionen.



Also quasi das syrische Modell mit Saudi-Arabien anstatt Russland als protegierender Macht. Den Russen wird zugejubelt, die Saudis dagegen verdammt. Von denselben Leuten. Warum ist das so?

Vielleicht, weil der Jemen keinen Zugang zum Mittelmeer hat? Denn wuerde sich auch nur ein Jemenit auf der Flucht vor einer Heckler & Koch-Kugel nach Europa verirren, wuerden wir den Saudis die Waffen vermutlich gratis liefern und somalische Piraten mit der Sicherung der Seewege betrauen. So dagegen ist es uns irgendwie ...

... egal.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, liefern wir nicht die Waffen nach Saudi Arabien tun es die Amerikaner und da habe ich es lieber, dass die deutsche Wirtschaft unterstützt wird statt der Amerikanischen.



RtZk Logik, es ist besser wir verkaufen die Atombomben und Interkontinentalraketen mit denen die Welt zerstört wird, als Russen und Amerikaner, weil so stärken wir wenigstens noch die einheimische Wirtschaft. 
Oh, Moment, wäre dem dann wirklich so (nach so einem Nuklearen Krieg), bzw. in dem Fall, wer zahlt dann für die Flüchtlinge und Wiederaufbau? 



RtZk schrieb:


> Der Grund warum wir mittlerweile so viele lange andauernden (Bürger-)Kriege haben, ist, dass sich Regionalmächte oder Weltmächte in die Politik von anderen Ländern einmischen, aber nie konsequent eingreifen.



Ah ja, warum sollte man da konsequenter eingreifen, aus der Sicht der Beteiligten?
Man setzt seine Interessen durch und die Folgen davon kann man bequem auf das nahe Europa mit seinen in sich zerstrittenen nationalen Idiotenstaaten abwälzen, weil in die USA kommen die wenigste Langzeitfolgenn über den großen Teich hingeflüchtet und nach Russland wollen auch nicht so viele (kalt, relativ bescheidene Perspektiven, schlechte soziale Absicherungen, restriktive autokratische Gesellschaft), vergleichbares wie für Russland gilt auch für die Türkei.

Aber so ist das halt bei solchen Möchtegern Neo-Liberalen Raubtierkapitalisten wie dir RtZk, man will seine Interessen durchsetzen, aber die Kosten sollen doch bitte andere tragen und wenn andere das dann so machen (Russland, USA, China, z.B.) ist es plötzlich ungerecht und angeblich nicht konsequent genug.

Aber solange Europa nicht endlich außenpolitisch eine geeinte Strategie fährt und eine konkurenzfähige europäische Armee aufbaut wird sich diese Politik auch nicht ändern lassen und werden Amerikaner wie Russen und auch die Chinesen weiterhin ihre Interessen auf Europas Kosten und Zukunft vertreten.



RtZk schrieb:


> Würde Saudi-Arabien seine Armee mobilisieren und ohne große Rücksicht auf Verluste in den Jemen einmarschieren wäre der Krieg in kurzer Zeit vorüber und dies würde wesentlich weniger Menschenleben kosten, selbiges gilt für Syrien, da eben mit Russen oder den USA, die Türken haben ja schon ihre Unfähigkeit in Syrien unter Beweis gestellt.



Blödsinn, hat ja für die Russen ind Afghanistan und für die USA im Irak so wunderbar geklappt, würde Saudi Arabien in den Jemen einmarschieren würde das Ganze in eine Jahrzehntelange Besatzung mit Anschlägen umschlagen, genau wie bei den USA im Irak.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Oktober 2018)

@ RtZk

Du hast leider vom Irak so überhaupt keine Ahnung, mit dem was du hier schreibst. Die USA haben sich mit ihrem Einmarsch im Irak gleich 2 Fronten geschaffen, ohne das sie das wirklich auf dem Schirm hatten!

Saddam Husseins Regime war ein sunitisch geprägtes System (sunitische Eliten), die die schiitische Bevölkerungsmehrheit (Süden des Iraks) und die Kurden im Norden unterdrückt hat. Nach dem Einmarsch der USA und freien Wahlen, ist der Irak in schiitischer Hand, die nach der jahrzehntelangen Unterdrückung durch die Suniten, mit gleicher Münze heimgezahlt haben und es immer noch machen und sich dazu stark an den schiitischen Iran anlehnen und mit ihm kooperieren.
Die Folgen daraus waren, das sich der IS mehrheitlich aus irakischen Suniten speist und die Anführer, die früheren Eliten von Saddam Hussein sind, dazu kommt das die Kurden ein starkes autonomes Gebiet im Norden errichtet haben, was bekanntlich der Türkei überhaupt nicht gefällt.
Folgen des Einmarsches der USA:
-Irak stark verbunden mit dem Iran durch mehrheitlich schiitische Regierung und Bevölkerung
- autonomes Kurdistan
- Entstehung des IS durch die Unterdrückung der ehemaligen sunitischen Eliten
- Sehr sehr schwache Zentralregierung.

Das sind jetzt von mir die beschriebenen Folgen aus Sicht der USA und das du allen ernstes glaubst, die Regierung in Bagdad hätte die Kontrolle über den gesamten Irak, ist eher lächerlich, dazu kommt die Verbindung mit dem Iran, die den USA überhaupt nicht gefallen kann.

Zum Krieg im Jemen.

Im Grunde genommen erleben wir im arabischen Raum im Moment einen Religionskrieg (vergleichbar mit dem 30 jährigen Krieg) , da im Jemen Schiiten (Rebellen) gegen Suniten kämpfen und der Iran die schiitische Regionalmacht ist und Saudi Arabien die sunitische Regionalmacht. Hier geht es nicht nur um hegemoniale Regionalmächte, sondern weit schlimmer, um die Vorherrschaft der Schiiten oder Suniten und deren religiöse Ansichten und Auslegung des Korans.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Also weitermachen wie bisher, nur dass man die Kritiker und die Opposition getötet hat.
> Nach 10 Jahren gibt es dann wieder Leute, die kritisieren -- also dann wieder das gleiche machen?



Hier machst du einen Fehler!
Die Wortwahl kann man bei Syrien noch anwenden, im Jemen, Irak und auch Katar gegen Saudi Arabien, geht es ausschließlich um Religion (Suniten gegen Schiiten), das hat mit Opposition und Kritiker recht wenig zu tun, weil dieser Konfessionsstreit schon Jahrhunderte alt ist und im Moment wieder vermehrt ausbricht, durch Saudi Arabien und Iran, als die Schutzmächte beider Konfessionen, die sich spinnefeind Gegenüberstehen und damit auch hegemoniale Regions Interessen verbinden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Oktober 2018)

Die Religion ist hierbei, wie bei allen sog. "Religionskriegen" (und insbesondere dem Dreissigjährigen Krieg, s. bspw. den Kriegseintritt des katholischen Frankreichs auf Seiten der Protestanten) doch letztlich nur ein Vorwand bzw. Legitimationsgrundlage für die Massen. Das Entscheidende sind die realen Machtinteressen der involvierten Parteien, um diese zu sichern, ist man im Zweifelsfall auch "religiös flexibel".


----------



## RtZk (22. Oktober 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ RtZk
> 
> Du hast leider vom Irak so überhaupt keine Ahnung, mit dem was du hier schreibst. Die USA haben sich mit ihrem Einmarsch im Irak gleich 2 Fronten geschaffen, ohne das sie das wirklich auf dem Schirm hatten!
> 
> ...



Mir ist das was du schreibst durchaus bewusst, es gibt aber kein Kurdistan und es wird auch keines geben, denn keines der Länder wird zulassen, dass sich Regionen abspalten und im Interesse der internationalen Gemeinschaft wäre der nächste Failed State sowieso nicht. 
Es wurden sehr viele Fehler gemacht, man hat zugesehen wie der IS gewachsen ist und nichts unternommen, er ist nicht in der Nacht aus dem Boden gestampft worden und ist auf Bagdad vorgerückt, es gab ihn eben schon länger. 
Die Zentralregierung hat die Kontrolle, der IS ist weitesgehend vertrieben und nur die Kurdengebiete im Norden sind nicht wirklich unter Kontrolle, doch dort gibt es soweit mir bekannt auch keine allzu großen Probleme.
Die Unterdrückung der ehemaligen Elite ist nichts neues und findet sich in zahlreichen Ländern wieder, doch sowas ist bisher noch nicht daraus entstanden, hätte aber wie erwähnt relativ problemlos verhindert werden können.
Ich wäre mir übrigens nicht so sicher, ob Religion nicht eher der Vorwand ist, letztendlich ist auch Religion nur ein Mittel zum Zweck, den mächtigen geht es eher darum noch mächtiger zu werden, vielleicht glaubt die Bevölkerung, dass es hier um Religion geht und wird dadurch angespornt das Verhalten der Regierungen zu unterstützen.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Oktober 2018)

Letztendlich müssen die dort agierenden Despoten erstmal bekämpft werden müssen.

das ist doch alles ein Religionskonflikt.

Ziehen wir uns doch einfach da zurück, und warten ab.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Oktober 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Letztendlich müssen die dort agierenden Despoten erstmal bekämpft werden müssen.
> 
> das ist doch alles ein Religionskonflikt.
> 
> Ziehen wir uns doch einfach da zurück, und warten ab.



Es ist eben kein Religionskonflikt. Sondern ein Konflikt zwischen verschiedenen Machtblöcken. Unterschiedliche Konfessionen mögen da mit reinspielen, aber insgesamt geht es um ganz profane, weltliche Interessen. Und da ist der Westen (und Osten) auch einfach tief drin verwickelt. Nicht nur durch die (mal wieder) gescheiterten "friedensbringenden/friedenssichernden Maßnahmen" oder das (mal wieder) gescheiterte Nation-Building, die im Laufe der letzten gut 15 Jahre die ganze Region massiv destabilisiert haben. Sondern auch dadurch, dass die wesentlichen Machtblöcke - Saudi-Arabien + lokale Verbündete sowie Iran + lokale Verbündete - von ihren jeweiligen weltpolitischen "Schutzmächten" - USA/NATO sowie Russland/China - über die Jahre zu Statthaltern bzw. Brückenköpfen ihrer geostrategischen Interessen aufgebaut worden sind. Erst das versetzt diese beiden Parteien dort überhaupt erst in die Lage, finanziell und militärisch ihren Kampf um die regionale Hegemonie dort überhaupt in dem Maßstab auszufechten.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (22. Oktober 2018)

Südländer laufen en Masse auf Amerikanisch Border zu, San Diego. Trump sagte, mit allen Mitteln wird das verhindert. Schusswaffengebrauch. Kriegswaffengebrauch.


Man muss Emigrants Dokumente ausfüllen um in die USA einzureisen. Das wird richtig hart, so wie die Russen, da fliesst Geschossblut.


Die haben doch Kokain ohne Ende in Südamerika.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (22. Oktober 2018)

Kriegt in Afgahnistan GE oder Siemens den Zuschlag für Strommasten ?


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier machst du einen Fehler!
> Die Wortwahl kann man bei Syrien noch anwenden, im Jemen, Irak und auch Katar gegen Saudi Arabien, geht es ausschließlich um Religion (Suniten gegen Schiiten), das hat mit Opposition und Kritiker recht wenig zu tun, weil dieser Konfessionsstreit schon Jahrhunderte alt ist und im Moment wieder vermehrt ausbricht, durch Saudi Arabien und Iran, als die Schutzmächte beider Konfessionen, die sich spinnefeind Gegenüberstehen und damit auch hegemoniale Regions Interessen verbinden.



Religion ist ja letztendlich nur vorgeschoben. Es geht um Macht und Einfluss. Den Saudis passt es nicht, dass der Iran an Macht gewinnt.
Da die USA Partner der Saudis sind, ist es fast logisch, dass Trump gegen den Iran wettert und alle Abkommen aufkündigt.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2018)

Gestern wurde in den Nachrichten gesagt, dass die deutschen Exporte, welche nach Saudi Arabien gehen, wohl nur einen kleinen Bruchteil ausmachen.
Das meiste kommt aus den USA. Und ich glaube nicht das die da was an ihrer Politik ändern.
Rußland und China werden wohl auch nicht so schnell ändern den Iran zu unterstützen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Oktober 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Es ist eben kein Religionskonflikt. Sondern ein Konflikt zwischen verschiedenen Machtblöcken. Unterschiedliche Konfessionen mögen da mit reinspielen, aber insgesamt geht es um ganz profane, weltliche Interessen. Und da ist der Westen (und Osten) auch einfach tief drin verwickelt. Nicht nur durch die (mal wieder) gescheiterten "friedensbringenden/friedenssichernden Maßnahmen" oder das (mal wieder) gescheiterte Nation-Building, die im Laufe der letzten gut 15 Jahre die ganze Region massiv destabilisiert haben. Sondern auch dadurch, dass die wesentlichen Machtblöcke - Saudi-Arabien + lokale Verbündete sowie Iran + lokale Verbündete - von ihren jeweiligen weltpolitischen "Schutzmächten" - USA/NATO sowie Russland/China - über die Jahre zu Statthaltern bzw. Brückenköpfen ihrer geostrategischen Interessen aufgebaut worden sind. Erst das versetzt diese beiden Parteien dort überhaupt erst in die Lage, finanziell und militärisch ihren Kampf um die regionale Hegemonie dort überhaupt in dem Maßstab auszufechten.



Sicher ist das in erster Linie ein interner Glaubenskonflikt zwischen Sunniten und Schiiten,

und das schon seit Jahrhunderten. 

Die Blockbildungen kamen erst danach,

verwechsle mal nicht Ursache und Wirkung. 

Ohne das Öl und Gas, würden die immer noch mit Kameln durch die Wüste ziehen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Oktober 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher ist das in erster Linie ein interner Glaubenskonflikt zwischen Sunniten und Schiiten,
> 
> und das schon seit Jahrhunderten. [...]



Religion war noch nie Selbstzweck. Ursprünglich zur Etablierung und Legitimierung sozialer Normen, später zur Etablierung und Legitimation von Herrschaftsansprüchen. So hat doch ganz konkret der Konflikt zwischen Sunniten und Schiiten begonnen: der Prophet Mohammed hatte vor seinem Tod keinen Nachfolger bestimmt, aus dem resultierenden Streit haben sich zwei politische Lager gebildet, die dann auch erst im Laufe der Jahrhunderte sich eine religiöse Legitimation für ihren Streit ausgedacht haben. Damals wie heute ging es letztlich um die Kontrolle von Handelsrouten und -Orten, von Rohstoffen und Märkten. Durch Blockbildung und Stellvertreterkonflikte werden die Gräben nur tiefer und die Auseinandersetzungen zerstörerischer.

Ohne materielle Interessen wird aus Ideellem keine materielle Gewalt. (_"Anruf vom Kundenservice: ein gewisser Herr Hegel bittet darum, vom Kopf auf die Füße gestellt zu werden!"_)


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Gestern wurde in den Nachrichten gesagt, dass die deutschen Exporte, welche nach Saudi Arabien gehen, wohl nur einen kleinen Bruchteil ausmachen.
> Das meiste kommt aus den USA. Und ich glaube nicht das die da was an ihrer Politik ändern.
> Rußland und China werden wohl auch nicht so schnell ändern den Iran zu unterstützen.



Es wird aber Zeit, dass Europa eine einheitliche Wirtschaftspolitik macht um darüber Macht ausüben zu können.
Aktuell wird Europa ja vom Rest der Welt ausgelacht.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (23. Oktober 2018)

Da gestern so schön über die Kriegspolitik der USA debatiert wurde, musste ich einfach immer an die Satire von "Die Anstalt" denken, welche die Politik der letzten 60Jahre beleuchtet. Hier mal der Link. Meiner Meinung nach echt sehenswert und lustig/traurig...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, liefern wir nicht die Waffen nach Saudi Arabien tun es die Amerikaner und da habe ich es lieber, dass die deutsche Wirtschaft unterstützt wird statt der Amerikanischen.



Befürwortest du nach dieser Logik auch die Lieferung von Waffen in den Iran, ehe es die Russen, Inder oder Nordkoreaner machen? Und in Lybien soll es auch reichlich Bedarf geben. Taiwan hat auch ein gesteigertes Sicherheitsbedürfnis, von der Ukraine und den Donbassgruppierungen ganz zu schweigen. Den Krimtataren wurden vermutlich schon die Konnten gesperrt, aber was ist mit den Tibetern und den Palästinensern? Sollen die ihr hart Erspartes wirklich ägyptischen respektive indischen Schmugglern in die Hand drücken?

Also wenn man auf Menschenleben und Frieden scheißt, dann aber bitte richtig. Verlogene Doppelzüngigkeit ist einfach nur zum kotzen. :$




RtZk schrieb:


> Was dann? Die alte Regierung erhält ihre Macht zurück und unterdrückt jegliche aufständlerische Aktionen.
> Was ist denn mit dem Irak? Soweit mir bekannt hält die Regierung bis auf kleine Teile des Landes alles unter Kontrolle.



Soweit mir bekannt ist, brauchte diese Regierung kürzlich eine internationale Koalition unter Beteiligung mehrer globaler Mächte um Gebietsverluste von beinahe 30% wieder wett zu machen und dabei hat sie trotzdem noch beinahe die komplette Kontrolle über den jetzt weitestgehend als eigenständiger kurdischer Staat verwalteten Norden verloren.
Und das war übrigens die Regierung, die nach dem zweiten konsequenten Einmarsch einer ausländischen Macht eingesetzt wurde. Der erste Einmarsch war so erfolgreich, dass man keine zwei Jahrzehnte später noch einmal Summen wortwörtlich in den Wüstensand geschossen hat, mit denen man ganz Europa schuldenfrei bekommen würde.

Und was ist mit dem zweiten Beispiel Afghanistan, dass du hier ganz geflissentlich ignorierst? Einmarschiert sind die Briten, die Sowjets und die Amerikaner. Deiner These nach müsste das jetzt das sicherste, stabilste und lebensfreundlichste Land der Welt sein, wenn Einmärsche Sicherheit, Stabilität und gute Lebensbedingungen bringen.



> Die Irak Invasion war deutlich besser als das was in Lybien geschehen ist und in Syrien aktuell geschieht, entweder man macht es richtig und gar nicht und zu richtig gehören eben Bodentruppen.



In Syrien sind Bodentruppen aus einem halben dutzend Nationen. Braucht es ein ganzes Dutzend für "richtig"? Oder funktionieren Einmärsche erst, wenn man auch die Nuklearartillerie mitbringt?




Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher ist das in erster Linie ein interner Glaubenskonflikt zwischen Sunniten und Schiiten,
> 
> und das schon seit Jahrhunderten.



Schon komisch, dass Sunniten und Schiiten in der Mehrheit der islamischen Staaten und die meiste Zeit der Geschichte zwar nicht unbedingt friedlich, aber zumindest nicht-kriegerisch nebeneinander leb(t)en und es nur in einer (na gut: zwei) Hand voll Beispielen, in denen rein zufällig handfeste politische und wirtschaftliche Interessen von einem militärischen Konflikt profitieren konnten, zu einem "Religionskrieg" kam. Es könnte fast der Eindruck entstehen, dass da die gleichen Mechanismen am Werke wären, wie in den vielen Fällen, in denen handfeste politische und wirtschaftliche Interessen zu einem nicht-religiösen Krieg geführt haben...



> Die Blockbildungen kamen erst danach,



Die Blockbildung kam gleichzeitig. Das Schiisma war wortwörtlich von der ersten Sekunde ein Nachfolgekonflikt zwischen zwei Seiten, die die absolute politische Macht haben wollten und sich nicht scheuten, militärische Mittel für deren Erlangung einzusetzen. Der daraus resultierende Mangel an freundschaftlichen Beziehungen zwischen den Blöcken hat dazu geführt, dass bis heute diverse nicht-religiöse Interessen entlang der gleichen Grenzlinien aufeinanderprallen - man hat mit nicht-Freunden halt meist mehr Differenzen als Gemeinsamkeiten. Insbesondere innerhalb der (nunmal zahlreicheren) Sunniten (und auch ganz allgemein außerhalb des Islam) gibt es aber mehr als genug weitere, auf den gleichen materiellen Interessen beruhende Konfliktzonen, wie entlang der sunnitisch-schiitischen Grenze.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es wird aber Zeit, dass Europa eine einheitliche Wirtschaftspolitik macht um darüber Macht ausüben zu können.
> Aktuell wird Europa ja vom Rest der Welt ausgelacht.



Seltenster Schwachsinn!
Europa wird schon seit 30 Jahren wegen ihrer Wirtschaftspolitik nicht mehr ausgelacht und die ist einheitlich, weil ALLE  Handelsfragen in Brüssel entschieden und verhandelt wird!
Hast du die Kanadier bei CETA lachen gesehen oder die USA bei TTIP? Siehst du Chinesen in Handelsfragen über Europa lachen?
Herr Trump hat den Schwanz eingezogen, um eine direkte wirtschaftliche Konfrontation mit der EU aus dem Wege zu gehen und GB bekommt gerade die wirtschaftliche MAcht der EU voll zu spüren, die dachten auch sie können die EU spalten, in Wirtschaftsfragen und sich die Rosinen beim Brexit raussuchen. Siehst du die Briten im Moment lachen?

Wenn du in deinem Satz Außenpolitik geschrieben hättest, wäre es absolut richtig und ein Treffer, somit ist es völlig falsch!


----------



## Two-Face (23. Oktober 2018)

Europa wird aufgrund ihres uneinheitlichen Wirtschafts- und Finanzsystems frühestens in den nächsten 10 wieder in die nächste Finanzkrise abgleiten, während China weiter im großen Stil westliche Technologie aufkauft, indem sie unsere Firmen nacheinander übernehmen.

Dazu noch Flüchtlingskrise, Brexit, schäbige Infrastruktur und verstärkter Rechtsruck, das alles ist kein Qualitätsnachweis europäischer Einigkeit und Stärke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2018)

Wir verhandeln die Wirtschaftsabkommen zentral, aber wir haben keine gemeinsame Wirtschaftspolitik, die als Druckmittel genutzt werden könnte. Guck dir an, was Trump gerade weltweit verursacht - der US-Präsident muss nur mit dem kleinen Finger auf Zölle oder internationale Zahlungen zeigen und schon springen alle. Wir kriegen es nichtmal hin, die uns ach-so-wichtigen-Menschenrechte in Ländern voranzubringen, die wirtschaftlich fast vollkommen von Europa abhängig sind. Dabei hat die EU zusammgenenommen eine Größe, mit der sie selbst die USA lenken könnte.

(Nicht, dass ich eine ständige Einmischung wie Trump befürworte. Aber wenn die Bundesregierung leider, leider Waffen nach Saudi Arabien liefern "muss", weil das ja europäische Gemeinschaftsproduktionen sind, dann sollte alles klar sein, oder?)


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Seltenster Schwachsinn!
> Europa wird schon seit 30 Jahren wegen ihrer Wirtschaftspolitik nicht mehr ausgelacht und die ist einheitlich, weil ALLE  Handelsfragen in Brüssel entschieden und verhandelt wird!
> Hast du die Kanadier bei CETA lachen gesehen oder die USA bei TTIP? Siehst du Chinesen in Handelsfragen über Europa lachen?
> Herr Trump hat den Schwanz eingezogen, um eine direkte wirtschaftliche Konfrontation mit der EU aus dem Wege zu gehen und GB bekommt gerade die wirtschaftliche MAcht der EU voll zu spüren, die dachten auch sie können die EU spalten, in Wirtschaftsfragen und sich die Rosinen beim Brexit raussuchen. Siehst du die Briten im Moment lachen?
> ...



Nope. Schau dir Niederlande an. Was machen die denn für eine Wirtschaftspolitik? Die machen eine, mit der sich die großen Unternehmen steuerbefreien können.
Wo ist das einheitlich mit dem Rest Europas?
Oder Deutschland? Die weigern sich seit Jahrzehnten endlich mal die Automobilindustrie in die Pflicht zu nehmen. Ganz im Gegenteil, Deutschland manipuliert Europa, damit es der deutschen Automobilindustrie gut geht, obwohl sie jeden ökonomischen und ökologischen Trend verpennt hat.


----------



## Andrej (29. Oktober 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem zweiten Beispiel Afghanistan, dass du hier ganz geflissentlich ignorierst? Einmarschiert sind die Briten, die Sowjets und die Amerikaner. Deiner These nach müsste das jetzt das sicherste, stabilste und lebensfreundlichste Land der Welt sein, wenn Einmärsche Sicherheit, Stabilität und gute Lebensbedingungen bringen.


Damit der Einmarsch auch erfolgreich ist und das "Nation Building" funktioniren kann, bracuht es die unterstützung der Bevölkerung. Sowohl in Afghanistan als auch Irak war dieses nicht vorhanden.
Die Briten bestimmten über Jahrzehte die Außenpolitik von Afghanistan nach dem Sieg im zweiten Anglo-Afghanistankrieg und haben auch die Grenzen des Landes gezogen. Bei dem Einmarsch der UdSSR in Afghanistan sollte man nicht vergessen, dass der Westen genau die Leute unterstützte im Krieg gegen die UdSSR die er heute selbst bekämpft. Die UdSSR ist einfach nicht dazu gekommen das Land aufzubauen, weil es sich mit den Islamisten herumschlagen musste, die gegen die Modernesierung des Landes waren, die der König schon 20 Jahre vor dem Bürgerkrieg begonnen hat und deswegen abdanken musste.
Deutschland und Japan sind zum Beispiel erfolgreiche Beispiele des "Nation Building´s".



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Syrien sind Bodentruppen aus einem halben dutzend Nationen. Braucht es ein ganzes Dutzend für "richtig"? Oder funktionieren Einmärsche erst, wenn man auch die Nuklearartillerie mitbringt?


Dass was in Syrien an ausländischen Soldaten vorhanden ist, kann man nur schwer als "Bodentruppen" bezeichnen. Russland hat kaum (Spezialeinheiten und Beratern) außer den Söldnern, die die Ölquellen usw. schützen sollen und die USA haben auch nur ca. 1000 Mann dort oder so. Ok, die Türkei hat dort viele um die Frei Syrische Armee (meisten Islamisten) zu unterstützen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schon komisch, dass Sunniten und Schiiten in der Mehrheit der islamischen Staaten und die meiste Zeit der Geschichte zwar nicht unbedingt friedlich, aber zumindest nicht-kriegerisch nebeneinander leb(t)en und es nur in einer (na gut: zwei) Hand voll Beispielen, in denen rein zufällig handfeste politische und wirtschaftliche Interessen von einem militärischen Konflikt profitieren konnten, zu einem "Religionskrieg" kam. Es könnte fast der Eindruck entstehen, dass da die gleichen Mechanismen am Werke wären, wie in den vielen Fällen, in denen handfeste politische und wirtschaftliche Interessen zu einem nicht-religiösen Krieg geführt haben...



Ja, weil die Schiiten von den Sunniten unterdrückt wurden, als Minderheit. Was bis heute anhält in den sunnitisch dominierten Ländern bestes Beispiel Saudi-Arabien.
Die letzte Rede von Nimr al-Nimr, sein Neffe sitzt auch im Todestrakt seit er mit 17 Jahren verhaftet wurde (siehe Doku über Saudi-Arabien).




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QGnuwXV7cck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier interessant Siedlung gebiet der Schiiten und Ölfelder:
Michael Schöfer - Welcome to the Middle East!
Hier Interessant Bahrain, fragt sich wieso Deutschland keine Panzerabwehrwaffen geliefert hat (Doppelmoral des Westens):
Der Arabische Fruehling und seine Folgen | bpb

Zurück zum Jemen:
Der arabische Frühling hat nicht nur in Syrien statt gefunden, obwohl man im Westen nicht gerne daran denkt, weil es dort nicht den eigenen politischen Interessen dient.
Weil die Houthis vom Iran unterstützt werden sind sie natürlich die Bösen und müssen bekämpft werden.

Yemen, the forgotten war - Special Report | Euronews





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=59qHnhIRcJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Seite der Houthis auf Youtube
YouTube

Doku die ich gerade über unseren Verbündeten Saudi Arabien geguckt habe:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pqdDl-B2mUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iaGibv2E0ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zuviele Dokus zu wenig Zeit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2018)

Andrej schrieb:


> Damit der Einmarsch auch erfolgreich ist und das "Nation Building" funktioniren kann, bracuht es die unterstützung der Bevölkerung. Sowohl in Afghanistan als auch Irak war dieses nicht vorhanden.



Und im Jemen ist es auch nicht vorhanden, weswegen RtzKs Forderung einfach nur ein Schuss in den Ofen ist, wozu er sich aber lieber ausschweigt.
Grundsätzlich hat man als einmarschierender fast nirgendwo die Unterstützung der gesamten Bevölkerung, es sei denn kurz vorher wurde von externen Kräften ein Machtwechsel erzwungen, den man jetzt umkehrt. Aber wenn man sich in lokal gestartete Konflikte einmischt, dann ist immer ein gewisser Teil der Bevölkerung auf der anderen Seite und für gewöhnlich startet dieser Teil mit mehr als genug Waffen in den Konflikt, um jahrzehntelang echten Frieden zu verhindern, egal wieviel man marschiert.



> Deutschland und Japan sind zum Beispiel erfolgreiche Beispiele des "Nation Building´s".



Nur das in Japan nie etwas errichtet wurde, sondern nur bestehendes in ein für Nachbarn sicheres Korsett gezwängt und dass in Deutschland allenfalls wieder errichtet wurde, was zwei Jahrzehnte vorher schon dagewesen war. Echtes, externes Nation Building von Grund auf? Mir fällt kein erfolgreiches Beispiel ein. (Nicht das es überhaupt viele Versuche gegeben hätte.) Die beste Annäherung dürfte ein Reihe englischer Kolonialgebiete sein, nur dass ein eigenständiger Staat gar nicht das Ziel war und sich eher entgegen der Zielsetzung internationaler Kräfte gebildet hat.



> Dass was in Syrien an ausländischen Soldaten vorhanden ist, kann man nur schwer als "Bodentruppen" bezeichnen. Russland hat kaum (Spezialeinheiten und Beratern) außer den Söldnern, die die Ölquellen usw. schützen sollen und die USA haben auch nur ca. 1000 Mann dort oder so. Ok, die Türkei hat dort viele um die Frei Syrische Armee (meisten Islamisten) zu unterstützen.



Iran soll auch noch einige vor Ort haben, Libanon sowieso, wenn man das Personal der Milizen mitzählt sind auch Iraker und Jordanier in nenneswerter Zahl vertreten, Truppen der kurdischen Selbstverwaltungen würde ich weder als syrisch noch türkisch noch irakisch zählen und zu den Zahlen von russischen und US-Truppen (nebst Verbündeten - zumindest zu Franzosen und Briten war gelegentlich was zu hören) gibt es auch stark schwankende Angaben, u.a. abhängig davon, ob "private" Firmen mitzählen.


----------



## Andrej (1. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und im Jemen ist es auch nicht vorhanden, weswegen RtzKs Forderung einfach nur ein Schuss in den Ofen ist, wozu er sich aber lieber ausschweigt.
> Grundsätzlich hat man als einmarschierender fast nirgendwo die Unterstützung der gesamten Bevölkerung, es sei denn kurz vorher wurde von externen Kräften ein Machtwechsel erzwungen, den man jetzt umkehrt. Aber wenn man sich in lokal gestartete Konflikte einmischt, dann ist immer ein gewisser Teil der Bevölkerung auf der anderen Seite und für gewöhnlich startet dieser Teil mit mehr als genug Waffen in den Konflikt, um jahrzehntelang echten Frieden zu verhindern, egal wieviel man marschiert.



Deswegen muss man die Bevölkerung auch entwaffnen, egal wie. Problem im Irak war, dass dort jeder eine Waffe hatte und man leicht an Sprengstoff kam, da der oftmals einfach im Freien lag.



> Nur das in Japan nie etwas errichtet wurde, sondern nur bestehendes in ein für Nachbarn sicheres Korsett gezwängt und dass in Deutschland allenfalls wieder errichtet wurde, was zwei Jahrzehnte vorher schon dagewesen war. Echtes, externes Nation Building von Grund auf? Mir fällt kein erfolgreiches Beispiel ein. (Nicht das es überhaupt viele Versuche gegeben hätte.) Die beste Annäherung dürfte ein Reihe englischer Kolonialgebiete sein, nur dass ein eigenständiger Staat gar nicht das Ziel war und sich eher entgegen der Zielsetzung internationaler Kräfte gebildet hat.



Es wurden in beiden Ländern Maßnahmen ergriffen, die die Wiederholung des früheren Systems verhindern sollten. Im nachen Osten muss man das Clan und Religionssystem zerstören.
In Russland zum Beispiel, ist es verboten Parteien und "Organisationen" auf Basis religiöser oder ethnischer Zugehörigkeit zu gründen.



> Iran soll auch noch einige vor Ort haben, Libanon sowieso, wenn man das Personal der Milizen mitzählt sind auch Iraker und Jordanier in nenneswerter Zahl vertreten, Truppen der kurdischen Selbstverwaltungen würde ich weder als syrisch noch türkisch noch irakisch zählen und zu den Zahlen von russischen und US-Truppen (nebst Verbündeten - zumindest zu Franzosen und Briten war gelegentlich was zu hören) gibt es auch stark schwankende Angaben, u.a. abhängig davon, ob "private" Firmen mitzählen.



Das Reicht nicht. Alleine um die Sicherheit im Land herzustellen brächte es mindestens 500.000 Mann. 
Ich habe irgendwo mal gehört/gelesen, dass ein amerikansciher Offizier für den Irak oder Afghanistan 500.000 Soldaten oder so, forderte um das Land effektiv kontrollieren zu können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2018)

"entwaffnen, egal wie"? Schön gesagt. Aber genau dieses "wie" ist doch das große Problem. Willst du Spaceballs nachstellen und wortwörtlich die Wüste durchkämmen, um Waffendepots finden? Eine Kette aus Soldaten quer durchs Land bilden und jedes einzelne Haus durchkämen? Bislang niemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem gefunden und die #1 Einmarschierer USA sind nun wirklich die allerletzen, die sich mit Waffenkontrolle auskennen.
Und selbst wenn ein Wunder geschieht und alle Waffen in Syrien sich in Luft auflösen: Nicht einmal mit den Methoden der israelischen Armee schafft ein so kleines und abgeriegeltes Gebiet wie den Gaza-Streifen von Waffenlieferungen abzuschotten. Wie will man da neue Lieferungen nach Syrien verhindern? Selbst mit der geforderten Quote von >1 Besatzer pro 30 Einwohner wird man bestenfalls die öffentliche Ordnung aufrecht erhalten können, aber nicht die Bildung von Untergrundstrukturen verhindern. "Einmarschieren und in kürzester Zeit ist der Krieg vorüber" (RtzKs "Vorschlag") funktioniert nicht. "Einmarschieren und 1-2 Jahrzehnte eine gigantische Besatzungtruppe installieren" kann vielleicht die Rahmenbedingungen für eine inhaltliche Lösung schaffen, aber auch nur wenn es die Besatzer hinbekommen, als helfend anerkannt zu werden und nicht für weite Teile der Bevölkerung ein Feindbild darstellen. Und da bleiben nicht gerade viele Kandidaten übrig, die diese Bedingung erfüllen (im Falle des Jemens ganz besonders nicht Saudi Arabien, wie von RtzK gefordert) und keiner davon kann ein Kontingent der geforderten Größe stellen (SA müsste das 1,5 fache der gesamten Streitkräfte nur für die Sicherung des Jemens aufwenden, wenn man obiges 1:30 Verhältnis zu Grunde legt).


----------



## Andrej (8. November 2018)

@*ruyven_macaran* 
Waffenrückkaufprogramme könnten helfen, glaube ich -weis aber nicht. 
Natürlich gibt es leider keinen genauen Musterplan wie man ein Land befrieden kann (außer man tötet alle seine Gegener) und alle seine Probleme lösen.
Ohne die Bevölkerung wird man das überhaupt nicht schaffen.
Man könnte natürlich die grenzen der Staaten neu ziehen, um die Ethnischen und Religiösen konflikte zu lösen. 
Aber dass wird auch nicht allen gefallen, vor allem nicht denen, die gerade die Mehrheit im Land stellen und es somit kontrollieren.

Doch dass wirft ja dann eine andere Frage auf, soll man da überhaupt helfen und irgend etwas tun? Wie viel Flüchtlinge und Humanitärehilfe kann sich die Welt (Europa) leisten?
Denn in diesen Ländern wo die Konflikte toben wächst stehts die Bevölkerung und der Klimawandel wird die Probleme in den Regionen nur noch größer machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2018)

Ich glaube die bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Rückkaufprogrammen sind eher schlecht. Solange es einen Schwarzmarkt mit günstigen Angeboten gibt, und den gibt es gerade in Ex-Kriegsgebieten schon aus lokalen Beständen und in diversen Teilen Vorderasiens auch aus heimischer Produktion, solange können die Leute sich jederzeit wieder neue Waffen kaufen, wenn sie sie für nötig halten. Und die problematischen Leute halten sie immer für nötig. Im Worst Case macht man die ganze sogar deutlich schlimmer - wenn es für die Abgabe der Waffen fast soviel oder gar mehr Geld gibt, als sie kosten, kurbelt dass die Produktion ordentlich an. Und wenn man keinen straf organisierten, korruptionsfreien Staatsaparat hat (in solchen Gebieten also nie), dann werden sicherlich mehrere Lastwagen voll eingesammelter Waffen direkt auf den Hinterhof des nächsten Händlers fahren.

Grenzen richtig zu ziehen hätte vor (spätestens) 50-150 Jahren der Welt sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr viel Leid ersparen können. Heute ist es, insbesondere in Ländern die zwischenzeitlich mal ganz gut da standen (wie Syrien) komplett unmöglich, weil Mitglieder der einzelnen Interessensgruppen vor den heißen Konflikten in andere Landesteile umgezogen sind. Weiß nicht genau wie das im Jemen vor dem Krieg war, aber in Anbetracht des rasanten Bevölkerungswachstums und internationalen Investitionen vermutlich nicht anders als im Rest der Welt. Und spätestens mit den Flüchtlingen im Rahmen von Konflikten hat man das Problem immer.

Was man sonst tun soll? Verdammt schwierige Frage. Ich persönlich plädiere für eine Nichteinmischung aller, inbesondere was Militär angeht und eine Durchsetzung derselbigen. Das heißt nicht nur, dass man nicht selbst in die Kampfhandlungen eingreift, sondern auch dass man keine Waffen liefert und vor allen Dingen dass man allen Staaten, die eins von beiden machen, die Zusammenarbeit aufkündigt. Bei zwei (oder mehr) lokalen Streithähnen den "richtigen" zu finden, auf dessen Seite man sich schlagen sollte, ist nur in Ausnahmefällen möglich und dann muss man auch noch die eigenen Möglichkeiten unter den jeweiligen Bedigungen berücksichtigen (z.B. im Europa der 40er Jahre war die Lage eindeutig genug. IS in Syrien auch. Taliban in Afghanistan schon so nah an der Grenze, dass man mehr falsch als richtig machen konnte. Und man hat es gemacht.). Aber "keine zusätzlichen Kampfmittel" ist immer ein Schritt in Richtung Frieden. Die UN-organisierte Sicherung von noch friedlichen Gebieten als Zielort für Flüchtlinge kann man auch versuchen, wenn die Einheimischen dafür sind. (Da fangen die Probleme aber meist schon an.)


----------



## Adi1 (9. November 2018)

In jedem militärischen Konflikt,

gibt es Seiten, welche auch Waffen liefern. 

Die Waffenindustrie ist immer schneller,

als die politischen Verantwortlichen.


----------



## RtZk (9. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und im Jemen ist es auch nicht vorhanden, weswegen RtzKs Forderung einfach nur ein Schuss in den Ofen ist, wozu er sich aber lieber ausschweigt.
> Grundsätzlich hat man als einmarschierender fast nirgendwo die Unterstützung der gesamten Bevölkerung, es sei denn kurz vorher wurde von externen Kräften ein Machtwechsel erzwungen, den man jetzt umkehrt. Aber wenn man sich in lokal gestartete Konflikte einmischt, dann ist immer ein gewisser Teil der Bevölkerung auf der anderen Seite und für gewöhnlich startet dieser Teil mit mehr als genug Waffen in den Konflikt, um jahrzehntelang echten Frieden zu verhindern, egal wieviel man marschiert.



Oh es tut mir leid, dass ich nicht immer in jeden Thread wieder reinschaue in dem ich etwas geschrieben habe und mich daher "ausschweige". 
Um dir die Antwort zu geben, es braucht die nötige Skrupellosigkeit um ein aufständlerisches Land unter Kontrolle zu bringen und zu halten, sonderliche Probleme haben die westlichen Mächte damit erst seit dem 2. Weltkrieg. Die Briten haben Afghanistan auch nicht kontrolliert indem sie die Bewohner mit Samthandschuhen angefasst haben.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> In jedem militärischen Konflikt,
> 
> gibt es Seiten, welche auch Waffen liefern.
> 
> ...


Die Waffendeals werden von der Politik doch genehmigt.
Die Lobbyisten nehmen Einfluss aus die Politik.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Oh es tut mir leid, dass ich nicht immer in jeden Thread wieder reinschaue in dem ich etwas geschrieben habe und mich daher "ausschweige".



Entschuldigung angenommen. Ich empfehle die Funktionen "Thread abonnieren" oder/und "Benachrichtigung bei Zitaten". Wenn jemand jeden Tag online ist und jeweils dutzende Postings in diversen Themen schreibt, geht man normalerweise nicht davon aus, dass man es mit einem aktiven Forennutzer zu tun hat. Und wenn jemand als erster auf ein neues Thema antwortet, 1/3 der Beiträge des ersten Tages und insgesamt mehr als jeder andere stellt, dann gehe ich auch davon aus, dass ihm das Thema wichtig ist. Aus beiden Annahmen folgte direkt die scheinbar falsche Schlussfolgerung, dass du die Reaktionen auf deine Beiträge gelesen, aber bewusst nicht darauf geantwortet hast – was im WPW nun wahrlich kein seltenes Verhalten wäre 




> Um dir die Antwort zu geben, es braucht die nötige Skrupellosigkeit um ein aufständlerisches Land unter Kontrolle zu bringen und zu halten, sonderliche Probleme haben die westlichen Mächte damit erst seit dem 2. Weltkrieg. Die Briten haben Afghanistan auch nicht kontrolliert indem sie die Bewohner mit Samthandschuhen angefasst haben.



Genaugenommen haben die Briten Afghanistan überhaupt nicht kontrolliert, sondern sie haben ein Dreiviertel Jahrhundert lang versucht es zu kontrollieren und dabei zwar längere Zeit einen souveränen Staat mit eigener Außenpolitik verhindert, im Inneren aber nur zweitweise über einen Teil des Landes die Vorherrschaft erlangt. Und auch wenn die Kriegsfolgen im 19. Jahrhundert kaum erfasst wurden, lassen fünstellige Verluste allein im ersten größeren Krieg und großflächige Verwüstungen im zweiten durchaus eine sechstellige Anzahl an Toten annehmen, was relativ zur damaligen Bevölkerungsdichte weitaus mehr ist, als bislang im Jemen zu beklagen ist. Du hattest den Einmarsch (und scheinbar eine folgende Militär-Diktatur) aber mit der Begründung gefordert, dass er "wesentlich weniger Menschenleben kosten würde".

Anm. an dieser Stelle: Einen Beispiel für erfolgreiche Britische Militärherrschaft in Vorderasien ist übrigens Palästina. Wir wissen alle, wieviel Frieden und vermiedene Todesopfer dieses Konzept in diesem Teil der Welt gebracht hat...


----------



## RtZk (11. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entschuldigung angenommen. Ich empfehle die Funktionen "Thread abonnieren" oder/und "Benachrichtigung bei Zitaten". Wenn jemand jeden Tag online ist und jeweils dutzende Postings in diversen Themen schreibt, geht man normalerweise nicht davon aus, dass man es mit einem aktiven Forennutzer zu tun hat. Und wenn jemand als erster auf ein neues Thema antwortet, 1/3 der Beiträge des ersten Tages und insgesamt mehr als jeder andere stellt, dann gehe ich auch davon aus, dass ihm das Thema wichtig ist. Aus beiden Annahmen folgte direkt die scheinbar falsche Schlussfolgerung, dass du die Reaktionen auf deine Beiträge gelesen, aber bewusst nicht darauf geantwortet hast – was im WPW nun wahrlich kein seltenes Verhalten wäre



Mir ist das Thema nicht wichtig und ich habe nichts davon eingeschalten, da es mich schlicht nervt, wenn ich ständig Benachrichtigungen bekomme, ob ich es daher lese kommt ganz darauf an ob ich noch mal in den Thread reinschaue, was hier eben erst später passiert ist. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genaugenommen haben die Briten Afghanistan überhaupt nicht kontrolliert, sondern sie haben ein Dreiviertel Jahrhundert lang versucht es zu kontrollieren und dabei zwar längere Zeit einen souveränen Staat mit eigener Außenpolitik verhindert, im Inneren aber nur zweitweise über einen Teil des Landes die Vorherrschaft erlangt. Und auch wenn die Kriegsfolgen im 19. Jahrhundert kaum erfasst wurden, lassen fünstellige Verluste allein im ersten größeren Krieg und großflächige Verwüstungen im zweiten durchaus eine sechstellige Anzahl an Toten annehmen, was relativ zur damaligen Bevölkerungsdichte weitaus mehr ist, als bislang im Jemen zu beklagen ist. Du hattest den Einmarsch (und scheinbar eine folgende Militär-Diktatur) aber mit der Begründung gefordert, dass er "wesentlich weniger Menschenleben kosten würde".
> 
> Anm. an dieser Stelle: Einen Beispiel für erfolgreiche Britische Militärherrschaft in Vorderasien ist übrigens Palästina. Wir wissen alle, wieviel Frieden und vermiedene Todesopfer dieses Konzept in diesem Teil der Welt gebracht hat...



Sie haben letztendlich immer gewonnen und sind letztendlich nur abgezogen,weil es sich schlicht nicht rentiert hat, es war heute wie damals ein nutzloses Stück Land, in welches man nur ab und an Mal einmarschiert ist um aufzuräumen. Sie hätten es durchaus halten können, wenn es für sie irgendeinen Nutzen gehabt hätte, hatte es aber schlicht nicht.
1919 haben die Briten den Zenit ihrer Macht sowieso schon überschritten.
Es kostet auch weniger Leben mit harter Hand durchzugreifen, als Aufständische gewähren zu lassen, die Nazis haben verstanden wie es funktionierte. 
Ganz abgesehen davon ist es sowieso die bessere Möglichkeit sich komplett rauszuhalten, sollen sie sich doch gegenseitig abschlachten, ist nicht unser Bier.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon ist es sowieso die bessere Möglichkeit sich komplett rauszuhalten, sollen sie sich doch gegenseitig abschlachten, ist nicht unser Bier.


Diese Einstellung halte ich für problematisch. Weil spätestens wenn wenn die Flüchtlinge hier herkommen, dann bekommen wir das auch zu spüren und geht uns dann auch was an.
Ok, aus dem Jemen sind mir jetzt keine Flüchtlinge bekannt. Ich glaube die haben es noch schwerer hier hinzukommen.
Aber aus Afghanistan, Irak und Syrien kennt man das ja.

Edit: Außerdem halten wir uns ja nicht raus wenn Saudi Arabien mit deutschen Waffen beliefert wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Mir ist das Thema nicht wichtig und ich habe nichts davon eingeschalten, da es mich schlicht nervt, wenn ich ständig Benachrichtigungen bekomme, ob ich es daher lese kommt ganz darauf an ob ich noch mal in den Thread reinschaue, was hier eben erst später passiert ist.



Abonnieren kannst du auch ohne Benachrichtigung. Die Threads sind dann alle übersichtlich im Benutzerkontrollzentrum aufgeführt (über einen Mittelklick auf das Zahnradsymbol oben direkt zugänglich) und du kannst die selektiv die Threads angucken, die dich zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt interessieren. Du siehst aber automatisch auch, ob in anderen für dich interessanten Themen was geschrieben wurde. Für mich ist das die primäre Nutzungsart des Forums.




> Sie haben letztendlich immer gewonnen und sind letztendlich nur abgezogen,weil es sich schlicht nicht rentiert hat, es war heute wie damals ein nutzloses Stück Land, in welches man nur ab und an Mal einmarschiert ist um aufzuräumen. Sie hätten es durchaus halten können, wenn es für sie irgendeinen Nutzen gehabt hätte, hatte es aber schlicht nicht.
> 1919 haben die Briten den Zenit ihrer Macht sowieso schon überschritten.
> Es kostet auch weniger Leben mit harter Hand durchzugreifen, als Aufständische gewähren zu lassen, die Nazis haben verstanden wie es funktionierte.
> Ganz abgesehen davon ist es sowieso die bessere Möglichkeit sich komplett rauszuhalten, sollen sie sich doch gegenseitig abschlachten, ist nicht unser Bier.



Sie haben einzelne Kämpfe gewonnen (und die auch nicht alle), aber das ist bekanntermaßen nicht das Gleiche, wie einen Krieg zu gewinnen. Wenn du gegnerische Aktiväten in einem Land verhindern willst (und das musst du, wenn da Frieden nach deinen Vorstellungen herrschen soll, wie hier vorgeschlagen), dann musst du ihm im gesamten Territorium gleichzeitig in Schach halten können. Soweit waren die Briten in Afghanistan nie, dass haben sie wie gesagt gerademal in Palästina geschafft. Sicherlich hätte es das Empire schaffen können, wenn sie einen Großteil ihrer Macht darauf konzentriert hätten, aber das hätte sie im Gegenzug die ebenfalls nicht flächendeckende Kontrolle über mehrere Kolonialgebiete in Afrika gekostet. Für die vergleichsweise kleine saudische Armee wäre es im Jemen vollkommen unmöglich. Selbst bei Einsatz der gesamten Truppe nur dafür würde es Enden wie der US-Einmarsch in Vietnam: Außerhalb von Gebieten mit hoher Präsenz würde die gegnerische Partei weitermachen, wie bisher und jedesmal wenn sich eine zu kleine Gruppe eigener Truppen hervorwagt, endet es mit schwerene Verlusten.


----------



## RtZk (17. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie haben einzelne Kämpfe gewonnen (und die auch nicht alle), aber das ist bekanntermaßen nicht das Gleiche, wie einen Krieg zu gewinnen. Wenn du gegnerische Aktiväten in einem Land verhindern willst (und das musst du, wenn da Frieden nach deinen Vorstellungen herrschen soll, wie hier vorgeschlagen), dann musst du ihm im gesamten Territorium gleichzeitig in Schach halten können. Soweit waren die Briten in Afghanistan nie, dass haben sie wie gesagt gerademal in Palästina geschafft. Sicherlich hätte es das Empire schaffen können, wenn sie einen Großteil ihrer Macht darauf konzentriert hätten, aber das hätte sie im Gegenzug die ebenfalls nicht flächendeckende Kontrolle über mehrere Kolonialgebiete in Afrika gekostet. Für die vergleichsweise kleine saudische Armee wäre es im Jemen vollkommen unmöglich. Selbst bei Einsatz der gesamten Truppe nur dafür würde es Enden wie der US-Einmarsch in Vietnam: Außerhalb von Gebieten mit hoher Präsenz würde die gegnerische Partei weitermachen, wie bisher und jedesmal wenn sich eine zu kleine Gruppe eigener Truppen hervorwagt, endet es mit schwerene Verlusten.




Nun ja, so schlimm wäre es nicht gewesen, sonderlich etwas abgeben hätten sie dafür nichts müssen, das Hauptproblem ist und bleibt, dass Afghanistan ein Shithole (um sich mal der Sprache des US-Präsidenten zu bemächtigen) war, ist und auf absehbare Zeit auch bleiben wird, es ging damals um Politik, aber das Land zu besetzen hatte und hat keinen realen Nutzen. 
Jemen ist damit nicht zu vergleichen, in Jemen gibt es zwei von Teilen des Volkes unterstützte Parteien, die Saudische Armee müsste nur eine große Bodenoffensive an der Seite einer der Seiten beginnen und der Krieg wäre relativ bald zuende, da die eine Seite auch ohne großen Truppenaufwand eigenes Gebiet sichern könnte und die Bewohner sich nicht fühlen würden als würden sie besetzt sein, eine Streitmacht mit nur ausländischen Kräften hätte es bedeutend schwieriger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2018)

Der Krieg im Jemen dauert an, weil eine Seite nicht eigenes Territorium sichern konnte und die andere Seite (die Seite, die SA nicht an der Macht sehen möchte) es aber auch nicht erobern konnte. Vollkommen egal, auf wessen Seite man sich schlägt: Die anderen werden sich nicht einfach so unterdrücken lassen. Afghanistan mag Landesweit etwas komplizierter sein, weil es mehr lokale Interessensgruppen gibt, aber das Grundproblem bleibt das Gleiche: Wenn eine Gruppierung in einem Gebiet lebt und dieses Gebiet auf Leben und Tod* kontrollieren möchte, dann schaffst du entweder genug Personal von außerhalb heran, um das gesamte Gebiet rund um die Uhr überwachen und jegliche Aktivitäten kontrollieren zu können, oder es wird keinen Frieden geben. Vollkommen egal ob Afghanistan, Palästina, Syrien, Lybien, Nordirland oder Ostland: Einmal durchmarschieren bringt jede Menge Zerstörung und Opfer, aber damit nur noch mehr Hass und Widerstand, der in Gegenschlägen und Kontrollverlust ausbricht, sobald an irgend einem noch so kleinen Punkt die Truppenstärke der einmarschierenden deutlich unter die Zahl der Widerständler liegt. Und das ist, wenn die einmarschierende Partei nicht mehrere Größenordnungen größer ist und/oder einen Genozid veranstaltet, unvermeidbar.

*: Den Leben-und-Tod-Aspekt darf man dabei nicht unterschätzen. Z.B. in den französischen oder deutschen besetzten Gebieten des zweiten Weltkriegs konnten relativ kleine Besatzungstruppen relativ viel Einheimische soweit kontrollieren, dass es halbwegs friedlich war - auch wenn weiterhin hinter jeder Ecke der Tod lauern konnte. Aber da hatten die Leute noch einiges, das sie durch Widerstandsaktionen/Strafmaßnahmen verlieren konnten, Drohungen funktioniert also. Wenn jemand auf "ich erschieß dich" mit "so what? was glaubt du, was ich mit dem Bombengürtel hier vor hatte?" reagiert, steigt der Bedarf an Kontrollierenden um mehrere Zehnerpotenzen. Deswegen sind auch Todestrakte im Gefängniss so schweine teuer. Einen lebenslänglichen kannst du mit bedrohen und er wird sich in den meisten Fällen selbst kontrollieren - einen zum Tode verurteilten musst du physisch unter Kontrolle haben.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2019)

Saudi-Arabien: Bei Attacke auf OEl-Anlagen wurden Marschflugkoerper eingesetzt - FOCUS Online

Es ist möglich das der Iran als nächstes angegriffen wird.
Vor ein paar Wochen war es ja schon mal kurz davor, wegen der Festsetzung eines britischen Öltankers seitens des Irans.


----------



## compisucher (17. September 2019)

Halte ich jetzt für ein Gerücht, dass der Iran über Cruise Missiles verfügt, die nur mit GPS Anbindung Ziele in 1.000 km Entfernung auf den Meter genau treffen können.

GPS hat auch kommerziell (also nicht das Zeugs im billigen Autonavi) nur eine Genauigkeit von knapp über 5 m.

Da hätte es Fehltreffer über die Entfernung geben müssen.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2019)

Mal die weiteren Untersuchungen abwarten.


----------



## Adi1 (18. September 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Krieg im Jemen dauert an, weil eine Seite nicht eigenes Territorium sichern konnte und die andere Seite (die Seite, die SA nicht an der Macht sehen möchte) es aber auch nicht erobern konnte. Vollkommen egal, auf wessen Seite man sich schlägt: Die anderen werden sich nicht einfach so unterdrücken lassen. Afghanistan mag Landesweit etwas komplizierter sein, weil es mehr lokale Interessensgruppen gibt, aber das Grundproblem bleibt das Gleiche: Wenn eine Gruppierung in einem Gebiet lebt und dieses Gebiet auf Leben und Tod* kontrollieren möchte, dann schaffst du entweder genug Personal von außerhalb heran, um das gesamte Gebiet rund um die Uhr überwachen und jegliche Aktivitäten kontrollieren zu können, oder es wird keinen Frieden geben. Vollkommen egal ob Afghanistan, Palästina, Syrien, Lybien, Nordirland oder Ostland: Einmal durchmarschieren bringt jede Menge Zerstörung und Opfer, aber damit nur noch mehr Hass und Widerstand, der in Gegenschlägen und Kontrollverlust ausbricht, sobald an irgend einem noch so kleinen Punkt die Truppenstärke der einmarschierenden deutlich unter die Zahl der Widerständler liegt. Und das ist, wenn die einmarschierende Partei nicht mehrere Größenordnungen größer ist und/oder einen Genozid veranstaltet, unvermeidbar.



Genau,
deswegen sollten wir uns mal aus dem Schlamassel raushalten. 

1 Billion USD hat alleine das Engagement der USA in Afghanistan bis jetzt gekostet,
was hat es gebracht?
Richtig, gar nichts. 

Und unsere Soldaten sind da genauso sinnlos gefallen. 

Wir sollten uns jetzt mal auf den Klimawandel konzentrieren,
das wird schon eine Herausforderung,
da brauchen wir keine "Nebenkriegsschauplätze".

Lasst die doch einfach machen,
wer nicht will, will halt nicht.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Lasst die doch einfach machen,
> wer nicht will, will halt nicht.


Das Problem ist das im Jemen viele Unschuldige sterben (darunter viele Kinder) und die Hilfsorganisationen quasi machtlos sind.


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das im Jemen viele Unschuldige sterben (darunter viele Kinder) und die Hilfsorganisationen quasi machtlos sind.



Ja, und ?

Mir tut es auch leid, wenn die Zivilbevölkerung massakriert wird. 

Solange nicht jeder Unterstützer der jeweiligen Seite aufhört,

dort Waffen reinzupumpen,

wird das niemals aufhören. 

Die Amis rüsten die Saudis hoch,

die Russen die Iraner.

Die Menschen im Jemen haben halt das Pech,

sie sind geopolitisch und wirtschaftlich einfach uninteressant


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. September 2019)

wieso schlachten die ganzen Muslime sich gegeseitig ab  ?  Seit gefühlten 100 Jahren  .

vielleicht sollte man da mal ansetzen anstatt Waffen zu liefern.

Man muss aber auch sehen die Kiddies dort brauchen keinen 3000 € High-End-Rechner  um BF5 zu spielen  , und dann noch mit der Besten Grafik ever .

bitte kein  extra Punkt ,  warspaß


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> wieso schlachten die ganzen Muslime sich gegeseitig ab  ?  Seit gefühlten 100 Jahren  .



Das hängt wahrscheinlich ab,
wer nun die Deutungshoheit besitzt im Islam. 

Sunniten oder Schiiten?

 

Hier geht es darum,

wer nun letztendlich den regulären Nachfolger des Propheten Mohameds stellt.

Das ist quasi eine innerliche Zerstrittenheit des Glaubens,

und da sollten wir uns mal raushalten.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sehen die Kiddies dort brauchen keinen 3000 € High-End-Rechner  um BF5 zu spielen  , und dann noch mit der Besten Grafik ever .


Die sind froh wenn sie was zu essen bekommen und Medikamte.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> wieso schlachten die ganzen Muslime sich gegeseitig ab  ?  Seit gefühlten 100 Jahren  .



Das geht schon deutlich länger so.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man da mal ansetzen anstatt Waffen zu liefern.



Mit Waffen kannst du aber mehr Geld verdienen als mit Waschmaschinen.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sehen die Kiddies dort brauchen keinen 3000 € High-End-Rechner  um BF5 zu spielen  , und dann noch mit der Besten Grafik ever .



Die wollen erst mal zur Schule gehen ohne Angst zu haben, erschossen zu werden.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die wollen erst mal zur Schule gehen ohne Angst zu haben, erschossen zu werden.


Wenn sie es überhaupt bis ins Schulalter schaffen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Halte ich jetzt für ein Gerücht, dass der Iran über Cruise Missiles verfügt, die nur mit GPS Anbindung Ziele in 1.000 km Entfernung auf den Meter genau treffen können.
> 
> GPS hat auch kommerziell (also nicht das Zeugs im billigen Autonavi) nur eine Genauigkeit von knapp über 5 m.
> 
> Da hätte es Fehltreffer über die Entfernung geben müssen.



1000 km Reichweite sollten für den Iran kein Problem sein. Was Raktentechnik angeht haben die sich (notgedrungen) sehr viel Know How angeeignet. Und nur mit Inertialnavigation unter 5 m Abweichung zu bleiben, wäre afaik schon nach 100 km eine sehr reife Leistung. Mit Kombination von GLONASS (der Iran könnte möglicherweise sogar Zugriff auf militärische Codes haben) und GPS sowie jeweils mehreren Empfängern sollte 1 m aber unter guten Bedingungen (und ein Flugkörper über der Wüste hat verdammt gute Bedingungen) auch so zu schaffen sein. Alternativ kämen optische Methoden in Frage - eine Raffinerie ist nun wirklich leicht zu erkennen, der Mittelpunkt eines Tanks leicht automatisch ansteuerbar.

Aber warum überhaupt so kompliziert? Man braucht keinen Fire & Forget Überschallflugkörper um ein ziviles Ziel in einem nicht umkämpften Gebiet anzugreifen. Erst recht nicht, wenn ein paar 100 km weiter ein failed State als Ausgangspunkt zur Verfügung steht. Da reicht im einfachsten Fall ein simples Propeller-UAV mit Fernsteuerung, wahlweise via Kamera (je nach Verbindungsqualität mit assistierendem Autopiloten) oder ganz banal mit eingeschleusten Bodenpersonal in Sichtweite des Ziels.

Deswegen ist die Schuldzuweisung auf den Iran ja auch so schwierig - unter den herrschenden Bedingungen könnte fast jeder (nicht nur jeder Staat, sondern sogar Privatleute die ein Bißchen Geld und Kontakt zu Schmuggleren oder alternativ ein Bißchen mehr Geld haben) so einen Angriff durchführen. Und mit Blick auf laufenden und drohenden Krieg kann man eine große Auswahl potentieller Nutznießer.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, und ?
> 
> Mir tut es auch leid, wenn die Zivilbevölkerung massakriert wird.
> 
> ...



Am Rüsten ist auch Deutschland fleißig beteiligt. Das jetzt endlich mal ein paar Lieferungen an SA eingeforen wurden, ist verdammt spät und verdammt wenig. Zahlreiche "gute Handelspartner" und "beste Freunde" Deutschlands sind weiter fleißig daran, dass Pulverfass weiter zu stopfen. Ich gebe dir Recht, dass ein militärischer Einsatz Deutschlands (und auch nahezu aller anderen) sinnlos wäre. Aber wenn die USA deutsche Firmen sanktionieren kann, weil die Medikamentenlieferungen in den Iran ermöglichen, wieso kann Deutschland dann keine US-Firmen sanktionieren, die Panzer nach Saudi Arabien schicken?




Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> wieso schlachten die ganzen Muslime sich gegeseitig ab  ?  Seit gefühlten 100 Jahren  .



Aus dem gleichen Grund, aus dem "die ganzen" Christen, Hindus, Buddhisten, Taoisten und in der fernen Vergangenheit noch einige mehr, vor allem aber auch diverse Atheisten seit Jahrtausenden machen: Geld und Macht.

Die (scheinbare) Konzentration auf den mittleren Osten seit Mitte des 20. Jhd. geht auf Öl und das (mehr oder minder) Ende des Kolonialismus zurück; dürfte hinsichtlich absoluter Todeszahlen aber weit hinter den afrikanischen Konflikten, dem politischen Wechsel in China, den meisten der US-geführten Kriegen an anderen Orten und vermutlich sogar der Summe der lateinamerikanischen Konflikte zurückbleiben. Nur interessiert es Deutsche für gewöhnlich nicht die Bohne, wenn Leute sterben. Nachrichten werden erst draus, wenn der Sprit deswegen teurer werden könnte.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur interessiert es Deutsche für gewöhnlich nicht die Bohne, wenn Leute sterben. Nachrichten werden erst draus, wenn der Sprit deswegen teurer werden könnte.


Ja leider ist das so. Egoismus wird in Deutschland groß geschrieben!
Solange es einen nicht direkt selber betrifft ist es egal.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja leider ist das so. *Egoismus wird in Deutschland groß geschrieben!*
> Solange es einen nicht direkt selber betrifft ist es egal.



Ach komm, was soll dieses unsinnige Geschreibsel schon wieder?
Es ist nirgendwo auf der Welt anders, das die Probleme anderer niemanden interessieren solange sie einen nicht selbst direkt vor der eigenen Haustür betreffen.
Egoismus ist schlicht eine allgemein menschliche Eigenheit, weil alles weit weg scheint, was er nicht direkt mit eigenen Augen passiert und das eigene unmittelbare Leben tangiert, aber sicher nichts was explizit eine "deutsche" Eigenschaft wäre.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach komm, was soll dieses unsinnige Geschreibsel schon wieder?
> Es ist nirgendwo auf der Welt anders, das die Probleme anderer niemanden interessieren solange sie einen nicht selbst direkt vor der eigenen Haustür betreffen.
> Egoismus ist schlicht eine allgemein menschliche Eigenheit, weil alles weit weg scheint, was er nicht direkt mit eigenen Augen passiert und das eigene unmittelbare Leben tangiert, aber sicher nichts was explizit eine "deutsche" Eigenschaft wäre.


So unsinnig ist das gar nicht.
Guck mal wie wenig in Deutschland auf die Straße gehen und demonstrieren (ausser neuerdings bei den jungen Leuten "Fridays for Future").
Viel weniger als in anderen Ländern. 
Weil es sie nicht direkt betrifft und/oder ihnen noch zu gut geht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach komm, was soll dieses unsinnige Geschreibsel schon wieder?
> Es ist nirgendwo auf der Welt anders, das die Probleme anderer niemanden interessieren solange sie einen nicht selbst direkt vor der eigenen Haustür betreffen.
> Egoismus ist schlicht eine allgemein menschliche Eigenheit, weil alles weit weg scheint, was er nicht direkt mit eigenen Augen passiert und das eigene unmittelbare Leben tangiert, aber sicher nichts was explizit eine "deutsche" Eigenschaft wäre.



Der Egoismus ist global weit verbreitet (aber in diesem Ausmaß keineswegs universell - subjektiv sehe ich eine gewisse Korrelation mit der Ausprägung des modernen westlichen Kapitalismus, aber da kann die Kausalität in beide Richtungen gehen), aber die fehlenden Anteilnahme und noch schlimmer die aus der eigenen, löchrigen Informationslage abgeleitete Überheblichkeit und Verurteilung anderer Volksgruppen, die ist schon relativ selten.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> So unsinnig ist das gar nicht.
> Guck mal wie wenig in Deutschland auf die Straße gehen und demonstrieren (ausser neuerdings bei den jungen Leuten "Fridays for Future").
> Viel weniger als in anderen Ländern.
> Weil es sie nicht direkt betrifft und/oder ihnen noch zu gut geht.



Ah ja, sorry, aber das ist ja wohl mal eine äußerst schwache Basis um es es als Beweis für einen in Deutschland wesentlich ausgeprägteren Egoismus ranziehen zu können. 
Andere Länder haben schon geschichtlich bedingt eine wesentlich längere und ausgeprägte Protestkultur, die ist in Deutschland weit weniger vorhanden und viele Deutsche glauben auch das Demos sowieso nichts bewirken (was sogar durchaus für Deutschland zutreffend ist, da Demos inder Vergangenheit auf politische Entscheidungen in Deutschland überproportional wenig Einfluss hatten, ganz anders als z.B. in Frankreich).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Egoismus ist global weit verbreitet (aber in diesem Ausmaß keineswegs universell - subjektiv sehe ich eine gewisse Korrelation mit der Ausprägung des modernen westlichen Kapitalismus, aber da kann die Kausalität in beide Richtungen gehen)...



Der Zusammenhang zwischen deutlich ausgebildeten Egoismus und Kapitalismus ist definitiv gegeben, was daran liegen mag das ausgeprägter Kapitalismus halt egoistische Denkmuster fördert und begünstigt, da diese für einen gewissen persönlichen Erfolg innerhalb des Systems vorteilhaft sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...aber die fehlenden Anteilnahme und noch schlimmer die aus der eigenen,  löchrigen Informationslage abgeleitete Überheblichkeit und Verurteilung  anderer Volksgruppen, die ist schon relativ selten.



Würde ich so nicht sehen....
 Pauschale Verurteilungen / Abwertungen ganzer Volksgruppen findest du häufig und auch durchaus stark ausgeprägt in anderen Ländern, nimm z.B. Chinas Rassismus gegen Farbige, oder den us-amerikanischen Rassismus gegen Latinos und Farbige, oder die Geschichte mit den Rohingya in Myanmar, oder aktuell der türkische Fremdenhass gegen syrische Flüchtlinge, oder die völlig entmenschlichte Behandlung von Gastarbeitern in Saudi Arabien, oder der Rassismus gegen deutsche Gastarbeiter in der Schweiz, oder der Rassismus von Farbigen gegen Farbige Zuwanderer aus Nachbarländern in Südafrika, oder, oder, oder...
Das sind nur einige Beispiele die mir da jetzt unmittelbar in Erinnerung sind.

Ich würde daher ehr die Behauptung aufstellen wollen das dieses pauschale abwerten und der alltägliche Rassismus, in anderen Ländern, einfach weniger stark bei einer Person hier ankommen (auch weil es dort von einer breiten Masse vieleicht weniger kritisch als problematisch angesehen wird) und wahrgenommen werden, wie verbreitet das doch auch in anderen Ländern ist, während dieser Sachverhalt bei einem vor Ort wesentlich Alltagspräsenter und verfolgbarer ist.


----------



## Adi1 (25. September 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir Recht, dass ein militärischer Einsatz Deutschlands (und auch nahezu aller anderen) sinnlos wäre. Aber wenn die USA deutsche Firmen sanktionieren kann, weil die Medikamentenlieferungen in den Iran ermöglichen, wieso kann Deutschland dann keine US-Firmen sanktionieren, die Panzer nach Saudi Arabien schicken.



Amerika ist halt ein großer Markt. 

Und Europa hat Schiss davor, als nächstes von Trumps Strafzöllen betroffen zu sein.

Was macht man also?

Man zimmert halbherzige Kompromisse hin,
und kraucht denen immer tiefer in den Arsch. 

Wird mal Zeit, dass Europa mal etwas selbstbewusster wird.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja, sorry, aber das ist ja wohl mal eine äußerst schwache Basis um es es als Beweis für einen in Deutschland wesentlich ausgeprägteren Egoismus ranziehen zu können.
> Andere Länder haben schon geschichtlich bedingt eine wesentlich längere und ausgeprägte Protestkultur, die ist in Deutschland weit weniger vorhanden und viele Deutsche glauben auch das Demos sowieso nichts bewirken (was sogar durchaus für Deutschland zutreffend ist, da Demos inder Vergangenheit auf politische Entscheidungen in Deutschland überproportional wenig Einfluss hatten, ganz anders als z.B. in Frankreich).


Ja und wenn jeder die Haltung vertritt "Bringt sowieso nichts" braucht auch niemand mehr protestieren. Super Einstellung!

Gewerkschaftsstreik machen dann wahrscheinlich auch keinen Sinn... am besten die restlichen Gewerkschaften (und ihre Einflussbereiche) auch noch abschaffen.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja und wenn jeder die Haltung vertritt "Bringt sowieso nichts" braucht auch niemand mehr protestieren. Super Einstellung!
> 
> Gewerkschaftsstreik machen dann wahrscheinlich auch keinen Sinn... am besten die restlichen Gewerkschaften (und ihre Einflussbereiche) auch noch abschaffen.



Hast du überhaupt verstanden was ich geschrieben habe, ich habe meine Zweifel daran, aber Hauptsache erstmal sinnfrei rumquaken...


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2019)

Ja. Du hast behauptet das Demos in Deutschland (per se) wenig Sinn machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja. Du hast behauptet das Demos in Deutschland (per se) wenig Sinn machen.



Nein eben nicht:



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja, sorry, aber das ist ja wohl mal eine  äußerst schwache Basis um es es als Beweis für einen in Deutschland  wesentlich ausgeprägteren Egoismus ranziehen zu können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2019)

Deine Wiederholung macht es nicht besser. Und auch nicht das fett markieren.
Du stellst eine Behauptung in den Raum ohne sie zu belegen.

Edit: Aber ist hier eh Off-Topic.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (26. September 2019)

Ich sehe das ebenfalls als falsch. In Deutschland haben Demos großen Einfluss auf die Medien und in der Folge auf die Politik. Schau dir die ganzen Kinder- und FFF-Demos an. Der politische Wind bläst seit Jahren ins grüne Horn. Meines Erachtens werden jedoch die falschen politischen "grünen" Entscheidungen getroffen. Ich bin für grün. Aber nicht so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sehen....
> Pauschale Verurteilungen / Abwertungen ganzer Volksgruppen findest du häufig und auch durchaus stark ausgeprägt in anderen Ländern, nimm z.B. Chinas Rassismus gegen Farbige, oder den us-amerikanischen Rassismus gegen Latinos und Farbige, oder die Geschichte mit den Rohingya in Myanmar, oder aktuell der türkische Fremdenhass gegen syrische Flüchtlinge, oder die völlig entmenschlichte Behandlung von Gastarbeitern in Saudi Arabien, oder der Rassismus gegen deutsche Gastarbeiter in der Schweiz, oder der Rassismus von Farbigen gegen Farbige Zuwanderer aus Nachbarländern in Südafrika, oder, oder, oder...
> Das sind nur einige Beispiele die mir da jetzt unmittelbar in Erinnerung sind.
> 
> Ich würde daher ehr die Behauptung aufstellen wollen das dieses pauschale abwerten und der alltägliche Rassismus, in anderen Ländern, einfach weniger stark bei einer Person hier ankommen (auch weil es dort von einer breiten Masse vieleicht weniger kritisch als problematisch angesehen wird) und wahrgenommen werden, wie verbreitet das doch auch in anderen Ländern ist, während dieser Sachverhalt bei einem vor Ort wesentlich Alltagspräsenter und verfolgbarer ist.



Natürlich gibt es überall Hass gegen bestimmte Menschengruppen. Was ich aber nur aus Deutschland so kenne: Das sich weite Teile der Bevölkerung ALLEN anderen überlegen fühlen. Damit meine ich nicht "Bangladeshies sollen mal schön zu Sklavenbedingungen mein neues WM-Stadion bei 50 °C im Schatten hochziehen", das ist nur Egoismus, genauso wie die Abneigung gegenüber deutschen Billiglohnkräften in der Schweiz, die durch Fehlinformationen und Ignoranz hochgeputschte Angst gegenüber Minderheiten in Birma und die Feindlichkeit gegenüber Zuwanderern in der Türkei. Stellenweise kommt noch Nationalismus mit rein, den wir in Deutschland ebenfalls nicht zuwenig haben, aber ist dir in Frankreich schonmal jemand begegnet, der sämtlichen Afrikaner, Asiaten und Südamerikanern die Fähigkeit zum Wirtschaften abgesprochen hat? In Schottland jemanden, der selbst den direkten Nachbarstaaten jegliche Kompetenz für High-Tech abspricht? Ein Kroate, der alle Nachbarn ausschließlich Faulheit und Kriminalität unterstellt? Während "ich bin mir wichtiger als andere. besonders hier." weit verbreitet ist, kenn ich "ich bin besser als alle anderen. überall." quasi nur aus Deutschland. Zugegebenermaßen kenne ich mich in Asien auch kaum aus.




sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ebenfalls als falsch. In Deutschland haben Demos großen Einfluss auf die Medien und in der Folge auf die Politik. Schau dir die ganzen Kinder- und FFF-Demos an. Der politische Wind bläst seit Jahren ins grüne Horn. Meines Erachtens werden jedoch die falschen politischen "grünen" Entscheidungen getroffen. Ich bin für grün. Aber nicht so.



Fällt dir noch ein zweites Beispiel ein als FFF, die bislang gar nichts bewirkt haben? Selbst (Bl)Occupy, was ähnlich viele bewegt hat und das über einen längeren Zeitraum, hatte null Wirkung. Mir fällt ehrlich gesagt seit der Hochphase der Anti-Atom-Bewegung nichts mehr ein, was die Politik wirklich in neue Bahnen gezwungen hat. Natürlich gibt es Korrelationen zwischen Demo-Themen und politischen Trends - aber das liegt nur daran, dass Massenbewegungen natürlich auch Wählermassen symbolisieren und deren Gewichtung wirkt sich 1-2 Wahlen später auch auf die Politik aus. Aber direkte Reaktionen auf Demos beschränken sich eigentlich nur auf populistische Beschwichtungen.
(Was aus demokratischer Sicht auch gut und gerade mit Blick auf z.B. die rechten Massenausschreitungen gut zu heißen ist. Französische Verhältnisse wünsche ich mir definitiv nicht.)


----------



## Poulton (26. September 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Kroate, der alle Nachbarn ausschließlich Faulheit und Kriminalität unterstellt?


Die Kriege im ehemaligen Jugoslawien und die damit verbundenen ethnischen Säuberungen, Massenvergewaltigungen und Genozide (u.a. Srebenica) vergessen?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es überall Hass gegen bestimmte Menschengruppen. Was ich aber nur aus Deutschland so kenne: Das sich weite Teile der Bevölkerung ALLEN anderen überlegen fühlen.



Ja, explizit aus den USA, aus China, aus Japan.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stellenweise kommt noch Nationalismus mit rein, den wir in Deutschland ebenfalls nicht zuwenig haben, aber ist dir in Frankreich schonmal jemand begegnet, der sämtlichen Afrikaner, Asiaten und Südamerikanern die Fähigkeit zum Wirtschaften abgesprochen hat?



Ja, z.B. unter Arabern, die haben ein zimlich pauschal mieses Bild von Afrikanern, das nicht besonders weit ab von dem liegt was du hier schreibst, oder Chinesen, nach deren Meinung Afrikaner faul, kriminell und dümmer sind, deren Weltbild über Farbige Afrikaner liegt teilweise nicht weit entfernt von dem Bild das die Nazis von Untermenschen gezeichnet haben. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Kroate, der alle Nachbarn ausschließlich Faulheit und Kriminalität unterstellt?



Viele Polen halten pauschal Ukrainer für Kriminelle die alles klauen was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Während "ich bin mir wichtiger als andere. besonders hier." weit verbreitet ist, kenn ich "ich bin besser als alle anderen. überall." quasi nur aus Deutschland. Zugegebenermaßen kenne ich mich in Asien auch kaum aus.



Uhhh, die USA sind da auch zimlicher Spitzenreiter darin sich selbst als deutlich besser einzuschätzen als alles andere.
Ansonsten, überhebliche Überlegenheit ist weiter verbreitet als man meint, geht aber meistens neben Idiologie und Religion (Abgrenzung), besonders mit wirtschaftlichen Erfolg und einer gewissen technologischen Führerschaft einher, bzw. wird davon begünstigt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fällt dir noch ein zweites Beispiel ein als FFF, die bislang gar nichts bewirkt haben? Selbst (Bl)Occupy, was ähnlich viele bewegt hat und das über einen längeren Zeitraum, hatte null Wirkung. Mir fällt ehrlich gesagt seit der Hochphase der Anti-Atom-Bewegung nichts mehr ein, was die Politik wirklich in neue Bahnen gezwungen hat. Natürlich gibt es Korrelationen zwischen Demo-Themen und politischen Trends - aber das liegt nur daran, dass Massenbewegungen natürlich auch Wählermassen symbolisieren und deren Gewichtung wirkt sich 1-2 Wahlen später auch auf die Politik aus. *Aber direkte Reaktionen auf Demos beschränken sich eigentlich nur auf populistische Beschwichtungen.*
> (Was aus demokratischer Sicht auch gut und gerade mit Blick auf z.B. die rechten Massenausschreitungen gut zu heißen ist. Französische Verhältnisse wünsche ich mir definitiv nicht.)



Wenigstens eine Person die hier schreibt und meine Aussagen zu verstehen schafft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Kriege im ehemaligen Jugoslawien und die damit verbundenen ethnischen Säuberungen, Massenvergewaltigungen und Genozide (u.a. Srebenica) vergessen?



Ging mit viel Hass, aber nicht mit dieser Art von universellen Vorurteilen einher.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, z.B. unter Arabern, die haben ein zimlich pauschal mieses Bild von Afrikanern, das nicht besonders weit ab von dem liegt was du hier schreibst, oder Chinesen, nach deren Meinung Afrikaner faul, kriminell und dümmer sind, deren Weltbild über Farbige Afrikaner liegt teilweise nicht weit entfernt von dem Bild das die Nazis von Untermenschen gezeichnet haben.



Ich habe keine "oder", sondern eine "und" Auflistung gemacht...



> Viele Polen halten pauschal Ukrainer für Kriminelle die alles klauen was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist.



_repeat_



> Uhhh, die USA sind da auch zimlicher Spitzenreiter darin sich selbst als deutlich besser einzuschätzen als alles andere.



Aber nicht ethnisch in dieser Generalität. Klar gibt es da ein paar knallharte Rassissten (die dann aber wiederum nicht selten Respekt gegenüber ihren Artgenossen in Europa mitbringen), aber der Rest ist stolz auf ihren Staat und ihre Gesellschaft und akzeptiert dabei durchaus auch, dass diese nach den Maßstäben anderer gar nicht so toll sind. Nach dem Motto "ich finds geil, wie es hier ist und ich weiß, dass es das nirgendwo anders gibt, aber ich weiß auch, dass es andere gibt, die es bei sich anders mögen." (Ausgenommen sind natürlich der nicht gerade kleine Teil der Amerikaner, dem "woanders" vollkommen egal ist. Das geht dann aber auch wiederum damit einher, dass man sich selbst nicht über alle anderen stellt, sondern alle anderen nur einfach ignoriert.)


----------



## Andrej (1. Oktober 2019)

Die Saudis haben den Krieg im Yemen verlohren und sie sollten es sich endlich eingestehen und abziehen! 
So wie die USA aus dem Vietnam und die UdSSR aus Afghanistan, so sollten auch die Saudis aus dem Yemen raus.
Doch ich glaube es wird nicht passieren. Denn die Saudis kämpfen im Yemen nicht mit den eingenen Bürgern in diesem Krieg, sondern sie Kaufen sich Söldner aus aller Welt, die dan in ihrer Armee dienen.
Und wenn es keine Verluste unter der eigenen Bevölkerung gibt, sondern nur materielle Schäden, so muss man sich auch nicht über Unruhen in der Bevölkerung sorgen machen - so wie in den USA und der UdSSR.

Hier ein Video aus YouTube von Jimmy Dore (Ab. 6.40 min gucken oder ganz) über die Saudische Armee




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Es2hDUTNsfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Houtis greifen in Saudi Arabien an
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=95&v=WPa6HUxy11w

Ein interessanter Blick auf den Mittleren Osten und das Problem das Saudi Arabien hat. (Wer es nicht lesen will, Kurzfassung: Die Saudischen Ölfeler liegen nicht dort, wo die Sunniten (Saudis)leben. Sondern dort, wo die Shiiten leben, die dem Iran "näher" stehen.)
Michael Schöfer - Welcome to the Middle East!

Euronews Bericht:
Yemen, the forgotten war - Special Report | Euronews

PS.
Habe noch ein Video heute gefunden über die Houthis:

The Houthis and War in Yemen


----------

